# escapee--frog on the loose



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

I get really absent minded sometimes and left the frog tank open. (Yeah, I really know I should not leave it open.) Any ideas of how to find it? To get it to come out of hiding?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

If you don't find it in the first hour or 2 it will be a dried up little raisen you may never find. They dehydrate very quickly out of the viv and unless your collection is in a damp moist basement time is of the essence. Even here in Florida inside has about a 2 hour life expectancy outside the tank.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Frisian said:


> I get really absent minded sometimes and left the frog tank open. (Yeah, I really know I should not leave it open.) Any ideas of how to find it? To get it to come out of hiding?


Its unlikely that it will survive out of the tank for longer then 10 mins. Also, your frog was already in a compromised state.

I have to say, your level of responsibility was deplorable. I watched you on the boards and saw that your care and education level is not adequate for keeping PDFs. You should do more research before you purchase an animal. It seems as if proper PDF care was an afterthought to you. If youre so "absent minded", maybe you should get a pet rock.

Good Luck


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

mordoria said:


> Its unlikely that it will survive out of the tank for longer then 10 mins. Also, your frog was already in a compromised state.
> 
> I have to say, your level of responsibility was deplorable. I watched you on the boards and saw that your care and education level is not adequate for keeping PDFs.


I DID know quite a bit about frogs. Not quite enough cover. Yes, I admit I partly got into this as a result of a death of a friend....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You could try putting out some dishes of water to see if he'll come to them to get re-hydrated.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

dont be so harsh, everyone makes mistakes. I have had a frog escape before. I tore my room to pieces to find it, and I did. frog is still alive, healthy and breeding. Oh and 10 minutes is an absurd number, I dont even know how you came up with that. 2 hours is more like it and it wont be dead but it certainly will not be a happy camper. like frog face said put some dishes out...after you tear the place up. and when you get it place it in a shallow cup of water to force hydration. if he is really really bad you can use a watery mix of gatorade and water. I will say this, if you loose a frog you better put everything on hold and tear your frog room, basement, room, apartment, house, whatever apart and find him. and now you know not to leave the door open... lesson learnt hopefully.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

We've all had frogs escape....at least if your in the hobby long enough. Last fall I had a really nice pair of reticulated Auratus and in my haste getting on the road that day the male must have lept out while I was misting or feeding and I did not see it. Later that day my son said he found a dead frog on the floor, I figured a tree frog or green house frog from outside, not until I got back a couple days later did I realize what it was he found...oh man did that suck. But even after 23 years it happened to me so don't feel bad, just learn from it and try to make sure it does not happen again.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Once. after feeding and misting I sat on the couch to watch a movie and saw a pice of gravel on the floor...I was thinking, what the hell. then it moved! (Then I was thinking 4 letters). One of my luec froglets had gotten out. Snatched him up and back in the grow out tank.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I've never lossed a frog before(I've only had my first frogs for about, inlcuding today, 1 week. No missing frogs yet, but hey, the days still young ), but from a combination effort between months of research and common sence, I came up with this Ideal: put a dish with water on the floor(prefferably under a easily viewable and accessible piece of funiture), and right next to it put a dish with a couple of peices of banana in it, then add some fruit flies to the equation by putting them on the bannana slices, and hopefully, the fruit flies will lead the frog to the dish. Keep checking it as often as possible.

So, hopefully water dish + bannana slices on another dish+ fruit flies = found frog.


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with eyeviper.....no need to be harsh, how is someone going to learn if your answer is get a pet rock? People need to stop thinking they know so much and start to realize we all were new at some point in this hobby.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

It can happen to anyone, don't beat yourself up! I've had treefrogs, snakes, and geckos all get loose at one point, when you keep herps it happens even if you are very careful. The advice given so far has been good: set up a hydration station (catchy huh?) and maybe even try to put out some food (not sure if it will try to feed when its really stressed though). I lost my favorite arowana because I left the top open on its aquarium...came back from a weekend out of town and found it dried up on the ground...had even trained it to eat out of my hand...it was a sad day! Hopefully you will find your frog. If not, don't give up, just view it as a learning experience.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think mordoria is just feeling a little frustrated. The OP has received lots of good advice in the past but has seemed reluctant to accept it. If this frog is not found, it will be the second frog death in a matter of weeks. 

OP, I hope you will stick around and learn more from the board, and, try to be more receptive to advice from those with more experience.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

shrum said:


> I agree with eyeviper.....no need to be harsh, how is someone going to learn if your answer is get a pet rock? People need to stop thinking they know so much and start to realize we all were new at some point in this hobby.


exactly. I don't like making people feel bad about there mistakes, they learn from them. I learn from them. You can't learn anything from a pet rock, exept they brake windows farly easily, and they hurt when you throw them at somebody(I speak from experience  JK).


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes but how does advice on how to keep our frogs prevent an accidental mistake, it does not unless the advice were "use a tank with a lid" and the poster decided it did not need one. The advice to put out some shallow water bowls is good, if the frog can find them it may save it's life but likely it is a dustball by now. 



frogface said:


> I think mordoria is just feeling a little frustrated. The OP has received lots of good advice in the past but has seemed reluctant to accept it. If this frog is not found, it will be the second frog death in a matter of weeks.
> 
> OP, I hope you will stick around and learn more from the board, and, try to be more receptive to advice from those with more experience.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> unless the advice were "use a tank with a lid"


Thanks Mark. You got me some strange looks at work while I did a loud laugh-snort-choke-wheeze thing


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You don't think he had to eat enough crow yet by coming on here admitting what he did? Everybody on here has made mistakes...EVERYBODY. If you haven't yet, you will soon enough.
Dishes of water on the floor and tear that room apart. Good luck.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

frogface said:


> laugh-snort-choke-wheeze thing


I love / hate when that happens. The worst part is that the harder you try to stop it the louder it gets!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

mordoria said:


> Its unlikely that it will survive out of the tank for longer then 10 mins. Also, your frog was already in a compromised state.
> 
> I have to say, your level of responsibility was deplorable. I watched you on the boards and saw that your care and education level is not adequate for keeping PDFs. You should do more research before you purchase an animal. It seems as if proper PDF care was an afterthought to you. If youre so "absent minded", maybe you should get a pet rock.
> 
> Good Luck


Sir. You need to calm down. Please calm down. Sir.

Seriously though, that was aweful harsh. I agree with most of what you said, just not the method of delivery.

We ALL have made mistakes, especially entering into a new hobby. We're excited but ignorant. How is anyone to know how complicated this hobby and how important research is before getting our toepads wet?

What we need are responsible, tempered responses to newbie mistakes, otherwise we'll drive people away from our hobby(which seems to be the goal of some). Excessively critical and mean spirited responses are only going to shun people, worse, they might keep on trying, killing more darts, but now afraid to ask for help abd advice.

OP - Start tearing that room apart, use a humidiy box or water dish as that might work. I had 3 tiny vents escape early on because either I didn't fully shut a door or the door popped open. I found them after an exhaustive search and help from the nose of 3 over eager chihuahuas. Those same vents are happily breeding and producing healthy clutches today.


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to those of you who responded kindly. I was catching a cold, I now realize--probably why I forgot about the cover.

No thanks to you who suggested I get a pet rock and others who responded harshly. You guys make me want to delete my account. 

I'm afraid it is too late now, because I really have not been feeling well because of my cold and had a dental appointment this morning.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I think there was only one VERY harsh post. It happens to everyone at some point. I was working in the froglet room and had a Green Lamasi come out of nowhere and it was hopping towards me. I still have NO CLUE how he got out, but got lucky with that one...

Best


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, good luck. Some people on this board really need to lighten up, and as already stated, stop acting like they know so much. Don't delete your account; you'll learn to deal with angry people. 

I once had an African Clawed Frog escape from his breeding tank on the 2nd floor of my house sometime during the night and found him in the morning by my bedroom door...meaning he traveled all the way down the stairs and through a hallway before ending up near the door jamb. He was a bit crusty, but I tossed him back in his aquarium and he was good as new within a day, and even calling. 

(I forgot to mention, the group of 3 females were in my bedroom...haha...)


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a leuc get out on my searched everywhere that night and found it the next morning in my carpet. I was pretty sad standing there looking at him but when I grabbed him he started thrashing around. So I would say they can last pretty long it was at least 7 hours and it was summer time in San Diego so don't give up until you find it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Frisian said:


> No thanks to you who suggested I get a pet rock and others who responded harshly. You guys make me want to delete my account.


What's wrong with a pet rock? They can make great additions to a cage with shy frogs. Then you can be sure to see something besides leaf litter and plants. 

Ed


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

Somehow....I missed it in the tank, and it DIDN'T escape as I thought. Either that or it somehow got back in (which would involve hanging upside-down). 

And to the person who said not to take things personally or hard... I have depression and anxiety (moderately treated), so--sorry, I don't really know how not to take things "well". 

And to the person who said I was not taking your advice here on the board: what advice am I not taking? 

And to the person who said my frog was already in comprised state: why did you that?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm very glad you found him! And I'm sorry if I added to your anxiety. 

As for your question directed at me, I'll answer when I get home from work.


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

frogface said:


> As for your question directed at me, I'll answer when I get home from work.


Not really sure if it matters anymore.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

That is so cool that you found your frog! I'm really happy for you. It must not have noticed the cage top was off. if it was a more of a terrestrial frog, like tincs, it would make sence that it didn't notice the cage lid open. If it was a semi- arboreal to arboreal frog, like leucs and thumbnails, then it would have made no sense that it didn't notice the vivarium lid off. 

What kind of frog is it?


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm glad you found your frog! I would have been saddened to hear that he was found dead. Make sure you feed him well, don't let a pesky cold get in the way.


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you found him! And yes, people need to lighten up. Even those of us who are careful can make mistakes. I had a family member open one of my vivs--and leave it open--and though most of my frogs are lazy and stayed put, one hadn't. I never did find it, though I literally tore apart the entire room searching. Don't be too harsh on yourself.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

sharpn2 said:


> I had a family member open one of my vivs--and leave it open--and though most of my frogs are lazy and stayed put, one hadn't. I never did find it, though I literally tore apart the entire room searching. Don't be too harsh on yourself.


HUGE bummer!


----------



## rcmike (Dec 24, 2010)

Glad you found it. I left a tank lid open once most of the day but was lucky none of my leucs made it out.

I once had a clutch of veiled chameleons and just happened to see one walking across the floor. I have no idea how it got out. I never left the cage door open. The only thing I can think of was that he somehow sneaked out while I was feeding them.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Very glad you found your frog! That is a relief! I agree that people need to think of kinder ways to get their message across. I know some of the responses would have made me reluctant to stay. Glad you're sticking around. Remember be kind to beginners!

I actually left my tank open today accidentally as well for most of the day and luckily the frogs didnt escape!


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

frog dude said:


> That is so cool that you found your frog! I'm really happy for you. It must not have noticed the cage top was off. if it was a more of a terrestrial frog, like tincs, it would make sence that it didn't notice the cage lid open. If it was a semi- arboreal to arboreal frog, like leucs and thumbnails, then it would have made no sense that it didn't notice the vivarium lid off.
> 
> What kind of frog is it?


It's a D. auratus bronze back.

Here it is:


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, your lucky you found your frog. I think auratus are semi-arboreal, so you were pretty lucky It didn't climb out. Every frog has a different personality. I do think people should not respond like mordoria, who suggested a pet rock, because that's really mean. You learn from your mistakes. People like that think they are 'perfect'. If he ever posts a mistake on the board, then guess who's not 'perfect' anymore?

to mordoria: You can't learn anything from a pet rock, So don't suggest it anymore.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I had an escapee survive the night


----------



## rcmike (Dec 24, 2010)

jeffr said:


> I had an escapee survive the night


Yeah, I think a lot would depend on the health of the frog, humidity in the home, temperature etc. The 10 minutes stated above seems really short. A fish can live out of water longer than that.


----------



## ezjase (May 5, 2009)

shrum said:


> I agree with eyeviper.....no need to be harsh, how is someone going to learn if your answer is get a pet rock? People need to stop thinking they know so much and start to realize we all were new at some point in this hobby.


Bump!  I totally Agree!!!


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

I am wondering whether it DID get out, then back in. I have kept Hyla versicolor before, and I can see it getting back in to the tank. Can anyone see a Dendrombates auratus crawling up about 3-4 feet?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Frisian said:


> I am wondering whether it DID get out, then back in. I have kept Hyla versicolor before, and I can see it getting back in to the tank. Can anyone see a Dendrombates auratus crawling up about 3-4 feet?


No, you most likely just missed the frog hiding somewhere in its tank. Happens all the time. Crisis averted, back to your cold and dental appointment...


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

jeffr said:


> I had an escapee survive the night


That's good. I had a Hyla versicolor survive about 5 days.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

My friend let an Ancon Hill out of my tank once when he was showing it to some other people. 

It survived out of the tank unseen for over a month before it hopped out from under some potted plants and was recaptured. This was in a greenhouse. It probably survived on ants

Edit: It was a Reticulated Hawaiian actually. In Seattle in autumn.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Whoa, a month? Compare that to the 10 minutes stated earlier!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frog dude said:


> Whoa, a month? Compare that to the 10 minutes stated earlier!


The longest I've seen an escaped amphibian survive was a P. glutinosus that was recaptured after 1.5 years. It was in an institutional collection where the floors were hosed daily and obviously found some crack it where it could hole up. 

Ed


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh crap, thats a long time!


----------

